# Russia loses $200 million satellites as launch ends in firey failure



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow!.. Shows you how all your best laid plans in the Satellite industry can go up in flames just like that.

I wonder how this will affect any Dish/DirecTV launches in the near future.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/02/us-russia-space-rocket-idUSBRE96103W20130702

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/02/russia-space-rocket-idUSL5N0F804F20130702


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

In theory, it could be a factor in increasing costs for other rocket payloads, including DIRECTV®'s satellite launches. 

In the mean time, sell your stock in Russian GPS manufacturers and resellers.....


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wondering would the GPS in your car in Russia, for instant would it get you from Moscow to Saint Petersburg?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think a train would be safer. :rotfl:



> In 2005-2010, JSC Russian Railways has launched a program to introduce new high-speed trains.[34] The first train launched - Sapsan (Peregrine Falcon) which connects St. Petersburg, Moscow and Nizhny Novgorod. Second train - Allegro - runs from December 2010 from St. Petersburg to Helsinki(Finland) via the city of Vyborg. Peregrine Falcon was the most successful passenger train of JSC Russian Railways with occupancy rate of 84.5% (according to RZD in 2010) and profitability of 30% (however, in its calculation the capital costs were not included).[35]


 From Wikipedia.

I don't know how GPS in Mother Russia works today, if at all.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I think a train would be safer. :rotfl:
> 
> From Wikipedia.
> 
> I don't know how GPS in Mother Russia works today, if at all.


I was asking on behave of Showden


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> Just wondering would the GPS in your car in Russia, for instant would it get you from Moscow to Saint Petersburg?


They are built own positioning system ("glonass"; so the lost satellites has not delivered for it ), so regular GPS receivers/navigators will works fine over there; just bring your own Magellan/Tomtom/etc device with loaded Western Europe maps.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogUkEpBRNUg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe USA unleashed its "secret" satellite killer weapon on Russia to force Snowden back here to the USA to be castrated. :smoking:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They found the issue. It literally comes down to "This end up". Angular velocity sensors were installed upside down.

http://www.russianspaceweb.com/proton_glonass49.html#culprit


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> They found the issue. It literally comes down to "This end up". Angular velocity sensors were installed upside down.
> 
> http://www.russianspaceweb.com/proton_glonass49.html#culprit


On the comical side just think if their ICBM's angular velocity sensors were installed the same way. :sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> They found the issue. It literally comes down to "This end up". Angular velocity sensors were installed upside down.
> 
> http://www.russianspaceweb.com/proton_glonass49.html#culprit


I don't think it's right assessment; perhaps it's posted to make quick report because no real research done with a telemetry.
At least that video shows two unusual movements: a rotation and spinning of the vehicle.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

OK, ILS says the investigation is ongoing, so we'll have to see.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

> Russian Prime Minster Dmitry Medvedev ...said that *Russia has lost 10 satellites in seven failed launches in just over one year*...


- I'd say it's time to fire someone.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AntAltMike said:


> - I'd say it's time to fire someone.


Perhaps they failed at that too.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

"We never failed to fail
It was the easiest thing to do"

- Stephen Stills


----------

